# Spanish resident, work in UK.



## Pharma1 (Jun 12, 2008)

Looking for some information or advice from anyone who lives here in Spain but still works in the UK.

I moved here 2 years ago, and during this time have been learning the language. The legal paperwork is all sorted out eg residency, driving license, etc. I would like to still work as a locum pharmacist in the UK but not sure if there are any legal or tax problems with this. 

Many locums are set up as a limited company for tax purposes in the UK, and lower their tax but drawing dividends as salary, but not sure if that can work here in Spain as this will be my country to pay tax.

I would appreciate any info.

Many thanks


----------

